# Online Game Notice! Legend of the Green Dragon



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok, cuz y'all are nuts....and I like ya...well, most of ya...theres this one guy...

oh, I digress...

anyhoo....

I'm in the process of adding evem -more- time wasting stuff

goto http://rustaz.com/logd

Its an online fantasy RPG, complete with messaging, emails, community chat areas, and oh yeah, the ability to lop someones head off.

Its a beta, so may hiccup a bit....but it seems like a lot of fun.

Oh yeah, and for you sci-fi./anime/fantasy freaks, make sure to check out my forum there... http://rustaz.com/bbs

Remember....theres a whole hidden _Kingdom[i/] there in the Dark.  You must ask the Silent One though for the path.

_


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

ohhh *goes to peek*  Likes new and dark places.. errr... well yes... Where are my minions.. Oh Minions.. come hither you~!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

::limps up::...yes, ma'lady.....you beckoned......


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *::limps up::...yes, ma'lady.....you beckoned...... *



*quirks a finger.. come now .. let us partake of this new and adventurous game .. I may be  in need of assistance* 

looks around for another minion or two to delve into this unknown land with*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

I am in need of a name to be known as...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 22, 2003)

*looks around and whistles*


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Aha.. Excellent.. another minion has arrived.. now what shall I be known as.. do tell.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 22, 2003)

...I know what my name shall be.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

Here I was .. wandering around avoiding Moozle doo.. and  Kaith gets smoted.. right in front of my eyes.. wow... that was weird~!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I am in need of a name to be known as... *


QOP, duh.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *QOP, duh. *



Hi you~!!
I am wandering aimlessly in the graveyard cuz I'm dead and not worthy of anybody's attention.. I can't even torment a bat~!!!
 *sniffs*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 23, 2003)

yea well, me and my computer illiterate self went to the game last night but couldn't figure out anything so left it alone....helps


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm registered...and was killed by a camper with a marshmallow-roasting stick....


some of the attackers and attacks are frickin funny! Good job on a fun game!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

ok, some tips as I'm figuring it out same as everyone else.

Read the FAQs..it'll give ya some backgraound.


To fight, goto Blades Blvd.

Goto Bank - Borrow 100 gold

go buy a better weapon and armour.

Goto blades blvd and hit the Forest.  

between fights, see the Healer.  

Every couple of fights, stop back at the bank and put gold in.


If you die, go torment souls until you earn enough favor to resurect.


I'll post more as I figure em out...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

ahh no wonder I died right off.. heheee.. didn't do much of the above except run off to the forest naked but for a T Shirt  and with my bare fists.. *G*  I didn't borrow any gold.. oopsie.. and when I died my soul points got devoured like hersheys kisses laying around ~!!

I used up all my posts in the village square..  wandered aimlessly in my shroud trying to pick up pieces of my soul..  got projected at by the Prince of Blight..   *sighs.. *despairing.......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

There are 6 "game days" per real day.
Each "game day" has about 20 rounds.

If you are killed you will be resurected automatically at the end of the day.

visit the mausuleum to heal 'soul points' when low, provided you've earned favor.



In the forest - "find something to fight/kill" looks for enemies at your current level
"Look for trouble" looks for higher level oponents
"go slummin" looks for lower level folks

Be certain to visit the outhouses once per day.


be sure to visit the inn and all the characters in it.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

oh visit the outhouse.. yeah I peered in there and nearly gagged.. *shudders and twitches~!!!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

If you can get past that dirty lil gnome, yer fine...


I've got smacked by an old man with a pretty stick more than once and gained a charm point each time!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

I gave everyone an extra turn today.

Also, some bounties have now been set on a few uppity players....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh yeah...we got 10 players now!!!  Lets go for 40!

 


Oh, 1 note:  when logging off, make sure to either 'stay at the inn' or 'sleep in the fields'.

It makes the player-vs-player more fun :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

*trying my fuzzy slippers on different body parts* ummmm...   *despairs*  Flinging my shiny rake around *

*Pretty  sure I'm not on the bounty list.. *snickers*


Farmgirl Tess has been slain in the forest by Dumb Old Eyesore
"Why didn't I become a successful doctor like my father suggested?" wonders Farmgirl Tess aloud.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm just wandering around town drunk outta my skull.... *hic*

Ya gotta love me.... I put a bar on every board....(and a hottub)

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'm just wandering around town drunk outta my skull.... *hic*
> 
> Ya gotta love me.... I put a bar on every board....(and a hottub)
> ...



*sniffs.. but but there's only scary nasty creatures from the black lagoon in the graveyard... *Stabs at them with my rake*  I wanna drink toooooooo.. *petulant lower lip*

*thinking I could use one after today~!! That and a good soak in the hottub~!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

earn enough favor with the dark one, get resurected, come party in the bar. 



I'll be table dancing....

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *earn enough favor with the dark one, get resurected, come party in the bar.
> 
> 
> ...



heheee Okee dokee.. He's liking me better now that I'm only wearing fuzzy slippers .. *snickers*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 23, 2003)

some mean Banshee killed me...:shrug: ...i may eventually get the hang of this game. i finally figured out how to log on...my destiny is death in this game :wah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *some mean Banshee killed me...:shrug: ...i may eventually get the hang of this game. i finally figured out how to log on...my destiny is death in this game :wah: *



you and me both Jani.. *grumbles*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

when dead, fight reatures in grave yard to earn favor....when your hitpoints/soulpoints get low, visit the mausuleum/healer and recover.  I do a recover every time I drop below 90%

hey...someone done cut off me head..... LOL!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *earn enough favor with the dark one, get resurected, come party in the bar.
> 
> 
> ...



I attempted to flirt with Violet in the bar...she gave me a smug look...too bad I couldn't clock her with my trowel...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

Thats later.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz
> *Thats later..... *



ooh.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

Have hit level 6.... and the player killing continues... (though I seem to be unable to find anyone...I've certainly been found...grrr.  )

500 GP for the head of Kamatlock!
The one on his shoulders......that is....

:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 23, 2003)

Who said we were goin after _that_ head?? :lol:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

*pouts cuz I am still a lowly level 1.. challenged the Mastah once.. lost.. went back and he said my muscles were getting bigger than his.. *buffs nails* but he won't let me do it again


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *Who said we were goin after that head?? :lol: *



..TMI....TMI...:shrug:


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 23, 2003)

Fun game if I can get my butt outta hell!  Oh and find a cure for being dead!:shrug:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2003)

To get outta hell/stop being dead:

option 1:
go torment souls and earn favor, remebering to pause and refresh your soul by visiting mausuleam.

When you have 100 favor, you can ask for a reserection.


Option 2 - wait until next game turn...theres a timer on the login screen.


Option 3 - If Available, use the Next Day function.


======
You have encountered Enchanted Laundry Basket which lunges at you with Stinky Socks of Terror!

Level: 7
Start of round:
Enchanted Laundry Basket's Hitpoints: 16
YOUR Hitpoints: 38
You hit Enchanted Laundry Basket for 18 points of damage!
So that's what happens to lost socks!
You have slain Enchanted Laundry Basket!
You receive 245 gold!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 23, 2003)

Farmboy Groin Booter has been slain in the forest by Willie the Wonder Hampster
"Well isn't that a kick in the crotch?!" Farmboy Groin Booter observes.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Farmgirl Tess has been slain in the forest by Goblin Shaman
Farmgirl Tess bangs her head against a stone..."Stupid, stupid, stupid!" she was heard to say.

Farmboy Prince_Blight has been slain in the forest by Undead Kitten
"Watch your back, Undead Kitten I am coming for you!" Farmboy Prince_Blight warns.

*snorts and chortles*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

Ok, there -appears- to be a bug, but I'm not certain.   Some folks have been attacked by other players when AFAICT the shouldn't have been.  I am unable to attack -anyone- with either my game account or the admin account.  I'm doing some digging into the issue...

also, turns have been reset as follows for better balance:
There are now -6- rounds per day, evenly spaced.
Each round allows for -10- forest fights.

Once you use them up, you must wait until the next round.

The exception is if you are killed, and then resurected.
In that case, you may get a few forest fights back.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 24, 2003)

Im playing as Silver RumRunner

Try no to kill me too bad... K?


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Im playing as Silver RumRunner
> 
> Try no to kill me too bad... K? *



okee dokee .. I shall refrain from clocking you with my trowel.. but I may nip your fuzzy slippers..


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Im playing as Silver RumRunner
> 
> Try no to kill me too bad... K? *



Ahems..........


Farmboy Silver RumRunner has been slain when he attacked Farmgirl Tess in The Fields.
"You are dishonorable, Farmgirl Tess!" Farmboy Silver RumRunner cries.

------------------------------------

Take that~!!!!


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

i've died for like the 3rd time today and now i can't torture any spirits that just sucks


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FUZZYJ692000 _
> *i've died for like the 3rd time today and now i can't torture any spirits that just sucks *



poor you.. that happened to me my first day.. over and over and over~!!
I'm wielding a big ole Adze and wearing Homespun Longjohns.. but the flap keeps flapping in the breeze heheee.. But I showed it.. and tied it around my waist with a vine.. *proud look*


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 24, 2003)

hey i'm only on level 2 and still haven't figured out a lot of this game out yet... ...however my puter is being naughty right now and keeps booting me off line


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 24, 2003)

ohh I just got Level 5.. heheee..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

Level 12.   :rofl: 


All I can say is the monsters are insane......


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2003)

Hehehe....

Things getting interesting..... 16 players now....

and...some bounties!

:rofl:

Bounty Amount Level Name 
2000  11  Farmboy Kamattlock  
400  6  Farmboy Groin Booter  
400  5  Farmgirl Rusty  The Fields 
400  5  Farmgirl Tess  The Fields  
400  4  Farmboy Prince_Blight 


There are 2 ways to collect the bounties.... attack the folks in the fields.... or bribe the barkeep and sneak into their rooms...
Oh yeah, ya still have to beat em in combat!


You can only attack at your level, 1 above and 1 below I believe.

Have fun....


----------



## Seig (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hehehe....
> 
> Things getting interesting..... 16 players now....
> ...


Ok, What smart *** put a bounty on me?
That explains why Mrs. Kaith came after me in the fields...she lost.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 25, 2003)

...I think Tess put a bounty on me...:2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I think Tess put a bounty on me...:2pistols: *



I did no such reprehensible thing..  Hey who put the bounty on me.. I am such a sweet silly drunk flailing my garden hoe harmlessly around the square.. I slay Old Grandfathers.. and Shiny happy people by the dozens.. what possible threat could I be.. *smirks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

RumRunner prolly put the bounty on my head...


*growls and shakes fist* Hey, dude, watch out for the ground!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

~ ~ ~ Fight ~ ~ ~
You have encountered Lambert the Sheepish Lion which lunges at you with Timid Growling!

Level: 6
Start of round:
Lambert the Sheepish Lion's Hitpoints: 10
YOUR Hitpoints: 7
You hit Lambert the Sheepish Lion for 1 points of damage!
Lambert the Sheepish Lion hits you for 10 points of damage!
You have been slain by Lambert the Sheepish Lion!!!
All gold on hand has been lost!
10% of experience has been lost!
You may begin fighting again tomorrow.



I feel this on my forehead~!!!
  L


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *RumRunner prolly put the bounty on my head...
> 
> 
> *growls and shakes fist* Hey, dude, watch out for the ground! *



check the news.. I think You got killed in the fields by Groin booter... errrr.. I didn't do it~


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

~ ~ ~ Fight ~ ~ ~
You have encountered Girly Elf Boy which lunges at you with Cheap Perfume!

Level: Undead
Start of round:
Girly Elf Boy's Soulpoints: 5
YOUR Soulpoints: 37
You hit Girly Elf Boy for 4 points of damage!
Girly Elf Boy tries to hit you but you RIPOSTE for 3 points of damage!
What I always wanted from the Gap of Rohan
You have tormented Girly Elf Boy!
You receive 19 favor with Ramius!


*snickers.. too funny~!!!

Farmboy Silver RumRunner  despairs, "IIIIIIII AMMMMMMMMMM DEAAAAAAAAAD"
Farmgirl Rusty despairs, "bwahahaha"
Farmgirl Rusty despairs, "i died killing chad"
Farmboy Silver RumRunner despairs, "IIII DIEDDD KILLINGGGG TESSSSSSSS"
Farmboy Silver RumRunner despairs, "BEEEEEING DEAAAADDDD SUUUCCCKKKKSSS"
Farmgirl Rusty despairs, "hehe"
Farmgirl Rusty despairs, "i just haunted tess"
Farmgirl Destiny despairs, "rats, dead again...pewee"
Farmgirl Rusty drunkenly projects, "who alll is deeead here?"
Farmgirl Rusty drunkenly projects, "doodee! iy drunnkenly project! rock on!"
Farmgirl Tess sees old posts.. and knows the truth now.. *glares at RumRunner.. *smirks*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 25, 2003)

*eyebrow twitch* girly elf boy???


HATH THE CREATOR INSULTING MY LEGOLAS!!!!  ...blashphemy, I say! wie mary sagen Johnny Depp bist mehr hubsch dan Orlando Bloom. Blodelkopf!



*goes off mumbling how Orlando Bloom is hotter than Johnny Depp and how Brenden Fraser is way hotter than The Rock*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2003)

Uh oh....another 'Elf Fancier'..... I know a certain forum where theres a whole bunch of 'elf' stuff going on.... *hint* *hint* (not to mention some rather 'interesting' pics of said elf......

:rofl: 



I tried twice to collect that 2000 GP bounty...got my *** kicked...badly.... LOL!


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

I hadn't popped into this thread because I don't usually play online games, but after reading what everyone were upto I decided to join you.

Hmmmm, this could get addictive.    I don't know if I should thank you or hate you.  :shrug: 

Dot aka Farmgirl Dulcie


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

heheee so you're dead with me eh Dot.. fun not ~!!  Normally I torment and get resurrected.. but I stupidly hit the wrong button and didn't get my soul points back.. sooooo there I lay til next game *G*

It is addicting and I have a blast  with everyone ~!!

Glad you joined~!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *
> and...some bounties!
> 
> ...



That one is closed.

<SHEEPISH GRIN>

:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *RumRunner prolly put the bounty on my head...
> 
> 
> *growls and shakes fist* Hey, dude, watch out for the ground! *



I DID NOT... BUT NOW THAT I HAVE BEEN ACCUSED I AM GONNA!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2003)

pfftts.. just cuz I have a bounty on my head doesnt' mean  you have to hunt me down.. *snarls*

*sharpens my shiney bloody hoe*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 25, 2003)

Scratch 1 Dragon....14 more to go.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2003)

Y'all are getting bloodthirsty....I counted so many severed heads today, why, we had to put em all on spikes by the old crones house.

:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *pfftts.. just cuz I have a bounty on my head doesnt' mean  you have to hunt me down.. *snarls*
> 
> *sharpens my shiney bloody hoe*
> ...



OOPS TOO LATE.  Really REALLY shouldnt sleep in the fields with 3k gold on you... Well, no, you should, becuase now i ahve your head, 3k gold, and the bounty! :rofl: 

I appreiciate the nice pair of Pants those 3k gave me.


----------



## Seig (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *OOPS TOO LATE.  Really REALLY shouldnt sleep in the fields with 3k gold on you... Well, no, you should, becuase now i ahve your head, 3k gold, and the bounty! :rofl:
> 
> I appreiciate the nice pair of Pants those 3k gave me. *


You are so lucky I am too high a level to come after you....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

I've never played role playing games before, I'm having the dickens of a time figuring it all out.

Anywhere I can read up on it or this one in particular.
RPG 101 kinda thing.

Dot



ADDED LATER:

Never mind I found the FAQ section.  Thank God!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 26, 2003)

News for Fri, Sep 26, 2003
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Farmboy Silver RumRunner defeated Farmgirl Tess by sneaking in to their room in the inn!
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Farmboy Silver RumRunner collected 2400 gold bounty by turning in Farmboy Prince_Blight's head!
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Farmboy Silver RumRunner defeated Farmboy Prince_Blight by sneaking in to their room in the inn!

*
Hey, there's a bounty on my head, so i just gotta make it worthwhile... *  Although its ONLY 2400... youd think with all the people Ive murdered it would be higher.  Sheesh.  Whats a Pirate gotta do to attain Mass Murderer Status in this game???

Actually Tess, this was a mistake this time for real... for some reason I thought I was gonna be waxing RUSTY and didnt realize until after i killed you and didnt get a bounty that it was YOU not HER.  Oh well... live (er, or not, in your case, :rofl:  ) and learn

And Master Groin Booter, stop leveling up and you will have your chance...


----------



## RanaHarmamelda (Sep 26, 2003)

Heh -- great game.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 26, 2003)

> *You hit Carrot Top for 13 points of damage!
> Carrot Top tries to hit you but you RIPOSTE for 9 points of damage!
> That has got to be the most satisfying kill you ever made.
> You have slain Carrot Top!*



YEP.  That about sums it up


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

*growls deeply at RumRunner... 

I didn't know I had all that gold last night.. last I knew I was kinda broke.. grrrs.. and and I thought I would be safe in the Inn.. you beast you~!!!!!


*plotting diabolical nonsense against a certain Pirate*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2003)

~ ~ ~ Fight ~ ~ ~
You have encountered Pervy Hobbit Fancier which lunges at you with Blade Mastery!

Level: 7
Start of round:
Pervy Hobbit Fancier's Hitpoints: 33
YOUR Hitpoints: 61
You execute a power move!!!
You hit Pervy Hobbit Fancier for 34 points of damage!
Don't touch Master Frodo...or Sam will Kill You.
You have slain Pervy Hobbit Fancier!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 26, 2003)

For those folks like me getting addicted, I set up a forum for the game on my other board.

http://bbs.rustaz.com   look under gaming.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

I am so dead.. no torments.. no ale.. no gardens.. no shrooms...............


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 28, 2003)

A certain Groin Booter killed me in my sleep for my bounty.  
How could he???  I thought we were friends.  :wah:

Dot aka farmgirl Dulcie


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

Well gee Dot,  Least you got killed for money.. I got killed just to kill me.. by Kamelmatlock..errr whate'ver his name is~!!!!

*growls... at all men


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *A certain Groin Booter killed me in my sleep for my bounty.
> How could he???  I thought we were friends.  :wah:
> 
> Dot aka farmgirl Dulcie *


Hey,
Bounty Hunters need to eat to.  I just did it for the money.  Technopunk on the other hand, him, I'll do for free......
I can see he and I are going to have a running battle.....


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 28, 2003)

When will I get the chance to kill someone?
Whenever I go into the Slay section it says I have 3 pvp but I go to warrior list and I get nothing. 

It just ain't FAIR!!!!  :waa:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

*is heard raging.. 

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Farmboy Prince_Blight has been slain when he attacked Farmgirl Tess in The Fields.
"A baby could wield a Shovel better than that!" Farmgirl Tess proclaims.

who needs enemies when you thought you had friends~!!!!


Squire Kamattlock attacked you in The Inn with his Well Crafted Iron Sword, and defeated you!

You noticed he had an initial hp of 98 and just before you died he had 15 remaining.

As a result, you lost 5% of your experience (approximately 540 points), and 0 gold. They also received 0 in bounty gold.

Don't you think it's time for some revenge? 

man pick on someone your own size ~!!!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 28, 2003)

I'd be happy to decapitate him for ya...and me...but the coward went and took out the dragon n went back to zero...
So, I'm waiting.....

Gonna be damn sure to wack him good....

Oh.... anyone know a good use for $40,000 gold?    I seem to have a surplus....

Wish it was gems.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 28, 2003)

I just bought me a stallion woohoo hehee
Gold.. why surely the Gawds are smiling . .as I have but none..


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 2, 2003)

Hehehe

Gladiator Kamattlock has been defeated in the graveyard by Pervy Hobbit Fancier
"You know, you really shouldn't have a Longsword with Gold-plated Hilt unless you know how to use it," suggested Pervy Hobbit Fancier.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Hehehe
> 
> Gladiator Kamattlock has been defeated in the graveyard by Pervy Hobbit Fancier
> "You know, you really shouldn't have a Longsword with Gold-plated Hilt unless you know how to use it," suggested Pervy Hobbit Fancier. *



*Doing the Tess Happy dance around the campfire* hahaaaaaaa
*I'm so easily amused~!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 3, 2003)

*growling.. if people keep killing me.. I'm forever gonna be a farmgirl


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 3, 2003)

I try to limit my playetr kills to the guys.  I like the idea of having all the ladies to myself.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 3, 2003)

*snickering*  Well you've been a gentleman.. Now we know why *wg*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 6, 2003)

Many new features added into the game.

Some are good, some evil, some both.

You can now visit Stonehenge, a Waterfall, ride a Pegasus, and more.


----------



## J-kid (Oct 6, 2003)

I am a J-lord


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2003)

Our Illustrious Leader ... *chortles


Always cool, Mayor ADMIN was seen walking around with a long string of toilet paper stuck to his foot.

-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Mayor ADMIN's body was found in the woods, completely stripped of all gold.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Mayor ADMIN's broken body was found partially submerged by the rocks under a waterfall.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Violet has left Mayor ADMIN to pursue "other interests."
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Mayor ADMIN and Violet are joined today in joyous matrimony!!!


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 6, 2003)

I'm Daimudan.  Gr00vy Game!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2003)

Unlimited play is now in effect....

Try n get some sleep folks.....


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Unlimited play is now in effect....
> 
> Try n get some sleep folks.....  *



and waffles off to play *G*


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 7, 2003)

*chuckle*  Gee thanks, Kaith.  I am soooo fired


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

LOGD Update:

Player vs Player has been reactivated.  You are allowed -1- PVP match per game turn. 

Turns are now limited to no more than -6- per day.

1 Turn = 1 "Game Day".


I've noticed a few cases of attitude in the game logs.  Can the 'tudes or I'll can the game.  I haven't played in about a month myself, so I let it run for you.  If people can't behave, I will either lock out new players or remove it entirely.

 :sniper:


----------



## Northern (Nov 23, 2003)

Still mystified, is it on?  Because it doesn't seem to be.  I see the unlimited play is on in a certain way, not the way it was.  I get that if we don't stop whining you are going to take your ball and go home.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *LOGD Update:
> 
> Player vs Player has been reactivated.  You are allowed -1- PVP match per game turn.
> ...




Ok.. I'm behaving.. *nodding and pouty lipped*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Northern _
> *Still mystified, is it on?  Because it doesn't seem to be.  I see the unlimited play is on in a certain way, not the way it was.  I get that if we don't stop whining you are going to take your ball and go home. *



Yup. Theres at least 40 other LOGD servers out there. At the risk of being blunt - if you don't like the rules for my game, play elsewhere.  Its supposed to be fun, not ego or all for any 1 persons sole enjoyment. 


Revised Setup:

There are 6 game days per real day.

14 forest fights per game day.

1 PVP per game day.

As to who can attack who, read the info here and on Rustaz for full details.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

1 other point I just thought of.

Theres a PAYPAL link there.  That goes to the author of the game, not me.  I get nothing financial in return for having the game up.


Also, those 'Petition' things.... I was just informed that they do not update the sender when replied to.  I wasn't aware of that so do apologize to everyone who sent em in and thought they were being ignored.  You weren't.  The software just doesn't work the way I thought it did.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *1 other point I just thought of.
> 
> Theres a PAYPAL link there.  That goes to the author of the game, not me.  I get nothing financial in return for having the game up.
> ...



Bob,

So the money I sent is not in your pocket?  

And you are ignoring me, not on purpose this time I see.  

:rofl:


----------



## Northern (Nov 23, 2003)

Bob what about all the good karma you are amassing... at this rate you might not even have to come back as a dog or something.  It's a fun game and I thank you for the many hours I "wasted" playing it.  Maybe the Devil has asked you to collect souls also?    

       Seriously though I do appreciate the game.  Thanks Again


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2003)

Rich - Nope.  

Northern - I can't give the Devil any souls....already traded em all in for a cookie.  (Was Choc-Chip...n very tasty) 

My Karma ran over my Dogma.


----------



## Northern (Nov 23, 2003)

Betcha can't eat just one.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Rich - Nope.
> 
> Northern - I can't give the Devil any souls....already traded em all in for a cookie.  (Was Choc-Chip...n very tasty)
> ...



Bob,

Good, then you have a real reason to ignore me  now!
A chocolate Cookie, those are my favorite.  

Dogma is a great movie and recommend anyone with an open mind to watch it. I am sure the laughter has brought my karma around to the point of no return


----------



## Northern (Nov 23, 2003)

PVP IS BACK ON!  YIPEE!  

First Val, then Dinin.... he he he ... chortle chortle chortle... 

I better watch my back.


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 23, 2003)

*ruhoh* He  *chortles* too...........


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 18, 2004)

LOGD Update:


Character Retirements:
I'm considering making it mandetory that characters be retired after 30-40 dragonkills.  The game is -really- unbalanced at those levels.


New Addins:
Sanctuary
Expanded Inn
More forest events

New Monsters:
we've added several interesting characters recently

New Rides:
Try the BalRog....its delicious!

 :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2004)

Forum now added for LOGD
http://rustaz.com/bbs/index.php?showforum=31

Also, new players are immune from Player vs Player attacks until after they've killed the dragon once.

:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 23, 2004)

they are immune but can they attack with pvp

       oooopppsss


I had not read the thread on the site
good idea keeps the hostilities down a little till the newer players get to know everyone


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2004)

Theorectically, no.

It checks to see if you've killed the dragon at least once.  If not, you don't even see the PvP options.


----------



## someguy (Oct 13, 2004)

Hmm dusty... lets revive this thread shall we...
Well Now I'm hooked and I have already died twice.  Stupid babarian and stupid camper.  Eh oh well must wait for the next day...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2004)

I pop in from time to time and play a few rounds.  I'm sadly usually too busy to play much.

Once more folks sign up, the PVP will be interesting.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 13, 2004)

Damn you, Bob Hubbard, damn you to Hell! 
I just stumbled across the game while checking out your other site. It's a bit addictive, to say the least. No, that's not true, I can stop playing whenever I want...

Jeff


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 13, 2004)

hehehe.   I'll eventually be adding in a few more.  Been too busy to evaluate them the last 6 months or so.


----------



## beau_safken (Jan 21, 2006)

sweet thanks man


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 15, 2006)

I just started.  big fan now. to the top of the posts we go.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the game dead now?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2006)

It got hacked and I don't have time right now to try and repair it. May look at the new version in January and install it then.  Supposed to be alot of new tweaks in there.


----------



## achilles95 (May 8, 2007)

I recommend two free MMOG related to martial arts - martial heroes and 9Dragons. Both great games, considering they're free.


----------

